
YC-backed Py is a Duolingo style learn-to-code app - denchikceo
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/14/yc-backed-py-is-a-duolingo-style-learn-to-code-app/
======
happy-go-lucky
> the Android link in the article is currently wrong. Here's the right one:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.py](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.py)

